# Vape tricks... now this chap has skills



## CloudmanJHB (27/6/16)

http://blog.thedripclub.com/you-mig...il&utm_term=0_d64ae510b5-86d0eb20d4-192021501

Something to start of the dreary Monday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

